# Fedeltà dopo la separazione



## Old folletto (5 Febbraio 2007)

*Fedeltà dopo la separazione*

''Con la separazione *cessa l'obbligo della coabitazione, ma non cessa l'obbligo di fedeltà verso l'altro coniuge''*

Secondo voi ha senso quesa cosa? Cioè magari teoricamente ha un senso ma è praticabile?


----------



## La Lupa (5 Febbraio 2007)

folletto ha detto:


> ''Con la separazione *cessa l'obbligo della coabitazione, ma non cessa l'obbligo di fedeltà verso l'altro coniuge''*
> 
> Secondo voi ha senso quesa cosa? Cioè magari teoricamente ha un senso ma è praticabile?


Ma la fonte qual'è?

Sapete una cosa?
Mi è venuto un dubbio atroce...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... ma scusate un pò... ma nel matrimonio (quello civile dico) c'è l'obbligo alla fedelta?????????


----------



## Lettrice (5 Febbraio 2007)

folletto ha detto:


> ''Con la separazione *cessa l'obbligo della coabitazione, ma non cessa l'obbligo di fedeltà verso l'altro coniuge''*
> 
> Secondo voi ha senso quesa cosa? Cioè magari teoricamente ha un senso ma è praticabile?


Ma questa da dove viene?


----------



## Old folletto (5 Febbraio 2007)

L'ho trovato su questo link:
http://www.divorzionline.it/approfondimenti/separazione/effetti_sep.asp


----------



## MariLea (5 Febbraio 2007)

_"_il coniuge separato che intrattenga una nuova relazione sentimentale deve tenere un comportamento tale da non offendere la dignità, l'onore e la sensibilità dell'altro coniuge"
è già diverso,
in quanto alla sensibilità dell'altro coniuge, sta a vedere il metro di misurazione... dipenderà poi dalla sensibilità del giudice che capita...


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Febbraio 2007)

folletto ha detto:


> ''Con la separazione *cessa l'obbligo della coabitazione, ma non cessa l'obbligo di fedeltà verso l'altro coniuge''*
> 
> Secondo voi ha senso quesa cosa? Cioè magari teoricamente ha un senso ma è praticabile?


 






















Questa è GIGANTE, .... e se la separazione è scaturita proprio dall'infedeltà mentre si era sposati, ... cosa fanno, ... la proibiscono dopo ?????  

	
	
		
		
	


	















Credo davvero che bisognerebbe mandare le IENE di Italia 1 a verificare quali sostanze si stanno pigliando questi Giudici per dire simili cose


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Febbraio 2007)

Folletto, però non si spiega troppo questa Sentenza, ... anzi, GIURISPRUDENZA ... su quanto hai riportato. La metto in rosso e pure inclinata  

	
	
		
		
	


	





*SEPARAZIONE DEI CONIUGI
  Fedelta'
 Codice civile (1942) art. 143
Codice civile (1942) art. 151

Il coniuge che, dopo l'udienza presidenziale nel giudizio di separazione, intreccia relazione con altro partner non viola i doveri di fedeltà e ad esso non può essere attribuito il relativo addebito.

Cassazione civile, sez. I, 17 luglio 1999, n. 7566
Nota c. Varsallona 
Famiglia e diritto 2000, 130 nota (DE MICHEL)

Quella notizia non è attendibile per niente, ... oltre che essere visibilmente una ... panzafufata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




*


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Febbraio 2007)

*E' fondato*

...quello che riporta folletto.

Il tradimento non comporta addebito nella separazione se esso non ha leso la dignità del coniuge.
La stessa cosa vale a separazione avvenuta, in quanto la stessa sospende, non annulla gli effetti del matrimonio (se non appunto per ciò che riguarda i beni se in comunione precedentemente).

Se mi faccio vedere in giro con il/la nuovo/a partner non c'è nulla che mi possa venir addebitato, se invece mi faccio sorprendere con la stessa in "accentuate effusioni" sul prato di S.Maria Novella a Firenze (tanto per dire un posto molto frequentato) e son di Firenze, alla moglie vien riferito da conoscenti e mi denuncia, forse qualche giudice che mi condanni lo si può trovare.


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> ...quello che riporta folletto.





trottolino ha detto:


> Il tradimento non comporta addebito nella separazione se esso non ha leso la dignità del coniuge.
> La stessa cosa vale a separazione avvenuta, in quanto la stessa sospende, non annulla gli effetti del matrimonio (se non appunto per ciò che riguarda i beni se in comunione precedentemente).
> 
> Se mi faccio vedere in giro con il/la nuovo/a partner non c'è nulla che mi possa venir addebitato, se invece mi faccio sorprendere con la stessa in "accentuate effusioni" sul prato di S.Maria Novella a Firenze (tanto per dire un posto molto frequentato) e son di Firenze, alla moglie vien riferito da conoscenti e mi denuncia, forse qualche giudice che mi condanni lo si può trovare.




Non hai capito, ... qui è la Giurisprudenza non è nemmeno una Sentenza.

Cosa c'entra l'addebbito o meno !?!  ... Non stiamo parlando di questo, ... ma hai letto bene !?! È in italiano, ... e fa parte della Giurisprudenza, ... o forse non sai quale differenza ci sia tra Sentenza e Giurisprudenza.

L'accorcio ancora di più  

	
	
		
		
	


	





*Il coniuge che, dopo l'udienza presidenziale nel giudizio di separazione, intreccia relazione con altro partner non viola i doveri di fedeltà*

Scusa Trottolino, tu non puoi metterti a interpretare una simile cosa e farti le tue idee, non lo sto facendo nemmeno io. Devi solo leggere.

Quello che ha riportato folletto sono articoli e chiacchiere che girano continuamente su internet e confondono tutti, quello che riporto adesso è giurisprudenza, ... e non ne so più di te, ... ma ho un DVD sulle Sentenze, Codici ecc, .... che ti trova anche cosa ti succede
se decidi di sputare per terra.

Libero di credere a queste boiate da internet forever, ...


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Febbraio 2007)

Non basta leggere il "cappello" delle sentenze, ma anche le motivazioni.

Ma che te lo sto a dì a fare??


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Febbraio 2007)

Comunque Trottolino, anche in mezzo alle frescacce che spara internet sui tema della fedeltà dopo la Separazione, ... e pieno di sentenze (vecchie e nuove) che non contemplano affatto quello riportato dall'articolo di Divorzionline.

Sono i soliti giornalisti del cacchio che sparano senza fare ricerche, ... come la boiata che non è punibile scaricare a scrocco musica da internet.

E detto fra noi, ... sarebbe davvero la cosa più assurda del secolo, ... obbligo di fedeltà dopo la separazione ... ma dai, ... anche nella logica non ha spazio questa cosa


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Non basta leggere il "cappello" delle sentenze, ma anche le motivazioni.
> 
> Ma che te lo sto a dì a fare??


Appunto, stai sprecando fiato caro trottolino, dal momento che non sai cosa sia la giurisprudenza.

Intanto da quell'articolo non dice e non fa riferimento a nessuna sentenza e nemmeno spiega niente, ... sono chiacchiere come sempre, ... ma ti suggerisco, se mi permetti, ... di cercare di capire cosa sia la giurisprudenza, ... prima di spararmi nelle gambe in questo modo.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> ...quello che riporta folletto.
> 
> Il tradimento non comporta addebito nella separazione se esso non ha leso la dignità del coniuge.
> La stessa cosa vale a separazione avvenuta, in quanto la stessa sospende, non annulla gli effetti del matrimonio (se non appunto per ciò che riguarda i beni se in comunione precedentemente).
> ...


 
le stesse cose me le disse l'avvocatessa due anni fa.


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> le stesse cose me le disse l'avvocatessa due anni fa.


Cosa ti ha detto ? Di preciso la tua avvocatessa. Cerca di essere chiara, ... perchè per avvallare cose simili devi avere per forza informazioni maggiori di questa: "Le stesse cose".

Quali stesse cose !?! Si stà parlando di uno/a che è separata/o, ... e di fedeltà. Che cosa ti ha detto la tua avvocatessa di preciso, ... perchè così ci mettiamo tutti a scrivere gli articoli come quelli, ... e facciamo di meglio,  ... ne spariamo anche altre, ... di cazzate


----------



## passaggio (7 Febbraio 2007)

Dopo la separazione è ammissibile un dovere di fedeltà nei confronti dell'ex coniuge? Se il codice civile ha preferito disciplinare gli effetti della separazione sui soli rapporti patrimoniali, disinteressandosi completamente degli aspetti morali, se ne deduce che l'eventuale relazione con un terzo nel periodo successivo alla separazione ed anteriore al divorzio non possa essere in alcun modo sanzionata.

Cass. civ. 19/9/97 n. 9317  
In seguito all'abrogazione dell'art. 156 c.c. non sussistono a carico dei coniugi separati obblighi di carattere morale derivanti dal matrimonio ma solo obblighi di natura patrimoniale. Non sono conseguentemente valutabili fatti commessi in violazione di obblighi non più esistenti quando la separazione è stata pronunziata o consensualmente accettata. In particolare l'obbligo di reciproca fedeltà anche dopo la separazione non trova riscontro nella lettera della legge e non si concilia con la funzione che, dopo l'introduzione del divorzio, l'istituto della separazione intende assicurare.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Febbraio 2007)

*Cass. civ. 8/3/83 n. 1687 *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Il provvedimento di separazione provvisoria non fa venir meno tra i coniugi l'obbligo della fedeltà ma comporta che la violazione di tale obbligo deve essere valutata, ai fini del giudizio di addebitabilità della separazione, tenendo conto della situazione di fatto creatasi tra i coniugi con la cessazione della convivenza e delle more del giudizio di separazione sicché assume rilevanza solo se si estrinseca con manifestazioni pubbliche intollerabili per l'altro coniuge. [/FONT]







Questo intendevo sottolineare col mio intervento.

Non discutevo la legittimità , ma la modalità in cui deve essere gestita la relazione .


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Febbraio 2007)

*ps.*

Non mi appaiono gli estermi della citazione.

Li trascrivo qui : Cass. civ. 8 / 3 / 83 n. 1687


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *Cass. civ. 8/3/83 n. 1687 *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Il provvedimento di separazione provvisoria non fa venir meno tra i coniugi l'obbligo della fedeltà ma comporta che la violazione di tale obbligo deve essere valutata, ai fini del giudizio di addebitabilità della separazione, tenendo conto della situazione di fatto creatasi tra i coniugi con la cessazione della convivenza e delle more del giudizio di separazione sicché assume rilevanza solo se si estrinseca con manifestazioni pubbliche intollerabili per l'altro coniuge. [/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bla bla bla, ... sentenze e giurisprudenza tanto per appoggiare qualcosa ... no !?!  Cose superflue ? 

Queste sono teorie, ... 

Comunque, visto che l'hai citato: Cosa è una Separazione Provvisoria ? 

PS: intanto è già scomparsa la tua avvocatessa che ti ha detto non so cosa


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Febbraio 2007)

L 'avvocato non mi aveva citato la fonte, mi aveva spiegato che comunque in regime di sepazione avremmo dovuto condurre la relazione  rispettando la dignità dell'altro.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Febbraio 2007)

Scusate ma allora perche' non si puo' far causa ad un traditore?

Infondo col tradimento ha leso la mia dignita?


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> L 'avvocato non mi aveva citato la fonte, mi aveva spiegato che comunque in regime di sepazione avremmo dovuto condurre la relazione rispettando la dignità dell'altro.


O hai capito male, ho ti ha detto una vera vaccata.

Intanto, visto che non hai risposto, ..... la Separazione Provvisoria è disciplinata da quest'articolo, ... e se leggi bene (è in italiano volgare) ... si capisce che non si tratta di una Separazione dei Coniugi, è un provvedimento di "forza maggiore". Non si presenta la controparte, quindi qualcosa dal cilindro deve tirar fuori.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





*Codice Procedura Civile*

Art. 708

LIBRO QUARTO
Dei procedimenti speciali
TITOLO II
Dei procedimenti in materia di famiglia e di stato delle persone
CAPO I
Della separazione personale dei coniugi.

Tentativo di conciliazione, provvedimenti del presidente.

_. Il presidente deve sentire i coniugi prima separatamente e poi congiuntamente, procurando di conciliarli.
[II]. Se i coniugi si conciliano, il presidente fa redigere processo verbale della conciliazione.
[III]. Se il coniuge convenuto non compare o la conciliazione non riesce, il presidente, anche d'ufficio, *dà con ordinanza i provvedimenti temporanei e urgenti* che reputa opportuni nell'interesse dei coniugi e della prole, nomina il giudice istruttore e fissa l'udienza di comparizione delle parti davanti a questo.

Mentre la fedeltà dopo la Separazione è un'altra cosa, ... accidenti, vi ostinate proprio a tenere duro su questo fatto. Io sono prontissimo a dire che ho torto e lo faccio sempre, anche quando potrei non farlo, ... ma voi avete proprio la capoccia dura.  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusate ma allora perche' non si puo' far causa ad un traditore?
> 
> Infondo col tradimento ha leso la mia dignita?


Infatti Lettrice è contemplata molto bene questo fatto:
_Codice Civile Art. 143      _

_*Diritti e doveri reciproci dei coniugi.*_

_ [II]. Dal matrimonio deriva l'obbligo reciproco alla fedeltà, all'assistenza morale e materiale [ 146 comma 1], alla collaborazione nell'interesse della famiglia e alla coabitazione [ 107 comma 1; 570 c.p.]._​Solo che oggi, non solo non puoi fare niente per dimostrare l'infedeltà del coniuge (senza beccarti una denuncia per violazione della privacy), ma se pure ti riesce di dimostrarlo con la confessione del coniuge traditore (solo in questo modo), ... non succede proprio niente.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Febbraio 2007)

*Fa*

Io ho quotato quello che ha scritto trottolino perchè le stesse cose me le aveva dette quella tipa a cui mi ero rivolta ( chiamata avvocatessa -a sfotto'- per stemperare io toni cosi accessi )

Mi avrà detto una marea di stronzate?

bene, meglio cosi per tutti!

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io in materia ne so quanto un ciuccio, riportavo quello che mi è stato detto avvalorando un intervento circa la modalità.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Febbraio 2007)

*Oi FA!*



> Solo che oggi, non solo non puoi fare niente per dimostrare l'infedeltà del coniuge (senza beccarti una denuncia per violazione della privacy), ma se pure ti riesce di dimostrarlo con la confessione del coniuge traditore (solo in questo modo), ... non succede proprio niente.


[/quote]

Ma hai ragione !

E infatti si parlava della eventuale effusione a Pz di Spagna ..in luogo pubblico!

o sbaglio?

mah..mi rimetto alla Vostra infallibilità in materia...

Vado a mangiare un arancia.

uno spicchio? giuro che non è avvelenato anche se lo credi.


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Io ho quotato quello che ha scritto trottolino perchè le stesse cose me le aveva dette quella tipa a cui mi ero rivolta ( chiamata avvocatessa -a sfotto'- per stemperare io toni cosi accessi )
> 
> Mi avrà detto una marea di stronzate?
> 
> bene, meglio cosi per tutti!


Esasperi i post. Ho anche detto che forse hai capito male tu. Cosa che penso seriamente  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Intanto, non capisco molto come abbiate affrontato questo discorso (tu e l'avvocatessa), visto che è necessario fare una domanda precisa ed essere pure in regime di Separazione Provvisoria (nemmeno molto semplice arrivare a questo), per avere una risposta tanto precisa come quella che sostieni di aver ricevuto, e che ti spinge a dare ragione a qualcuno con affermazioni tanto superficiali.

Se poi per te questi argomenti si possono mettere anche sullo "sfottò", ... forse sarebbe il caso di fare un titolo su libero e riderci sopra. 

Ma qui, .... io non le capisco certe cose, ... si sta parlando di una cosa più che seria, ... e per nulla da stemperare per quanto possano essere accesi i vari punti di vista, sopratutto tra botte e risposte su  sentenze, giurisprudenze ... e qualche articolo su internet.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Febbraio 2007)

Potra' anche avere fondamenta nella nostra legislazione ma...a me la fedelta' sembra una cazzata prima e dopo il matrimonio


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Potra' anche avere fondamenta nella nostra legislazione ma...a me la fedelta' sembra una cazzata prima e dopo il matrimonio


Infatti ... potrebbero benissimo toglierla che nessuno se ne accorgerebbe: prima c'era la galera (estremo di brutto), ... ed ora non ce niente; nonostante molti matrimoni saltano proprio per questo.

Probabilmente, quasi nessun Giudice (uomo o donna) è stato mai cornificato, ... si sarebbe sentita la differenza in qualche sentenza ... credo


----------



## Lettrice (7 Febbraio 2007)

> Probabilmente, quasi nessun Giudice (uomo o donna) è stato mai cornificato, ... si sarebbe sentita la differenza in qualche sentenza ... credo


Giornata ottimistica in casa FA....ma non sforare nella fantasia piu' selvaggia... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Diciamo che le corna non le hanno ancora scoperte o le hanno solo messe


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Giornata ottimistica in casa FA....ma non sforare nella fantasia piu' selvaggia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A suo tempo mi sono assorbito una valanga di sentenze, in nessun caso ho letto qualcosa che lasciasse sospettare il coinvolgimento del giudice, ... mai.

Mentre in certe cretinate, diventa palese che si accendono e ne sono coinvolti.

Non saprei dirti, ... forse sono Giudici di una vecchia generazione e vivono in una famiglia stile anni '40, ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: sono certo che i futuri Giudici, ... non saranno tanto inermi davanti a corna, e cornazzi, ...


----------



## Old Compos mentis (7 Febbraio 2007)

Mi chiedo perché chi niente sa di diritto pretende di parlare di diritto.
Mi riferisco agli intelligentoni del sito segnalato.
Non hanno idea che oltre a fare un torto alla propria intelligenza, lasciano cadere in gravi incertezze e problemi chi li legge fidandosi sia fondato.
E lo dico da studentessa in giurisprudenza, non da fruttarola che nel tempo libero si diverte a mettere su un sito con vaga ispirazione giuridica.
E che cazzo, il muratore a fare il muratore, il dottore a fare il dottore, l'idraulico a fare l'idraulico, gli avvocati a fare gli avvocati... e via discorrendo.
E' come se mi mettessi a fare l'idraulico: spaccherei mezzo mondo, allagherei mezza palazzina e non avrei risolto un... tubo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ognuno faccia il suo mestiere, minchia.

P.S. E con ciò non tolgo che ci sia qualche psicologo che sia un mago a fare il muratore. Anzi, BEATO.


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Febbraio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Mi chiedo perché chi niente sa di diritto pretende di parlare di diritto.
> Mi riferisco agli intelligentoni del sito segnalato.
> Non hanno idea che oltre a fare un torto alla propria intelligenza, lasciano cadere in gravi incertezze e problemi chi li legge fidandosi sia fondato.
> E lo dico da studentessa in giurisprudenza, non da fruttarola che nel tempo libero si diverte a mettere su un sito con vaga ispirazione giuridica.
> ...


Il problema in verità non sono nemmeno loro e altri siti, sono tutte quelle sentenze che girano tra loro contraddicendosi sempre e su tutto. Gli avvocati, i giudici ... e noi, ... siamo in balia di una confusione perenne su tutto. Infatti, bisogna sempre aspettare una sentenza personale per sapere come andrà a finire (per noi), ... anche se 10.000 sentenze dicono una cosa sicura, e la Giurisprudenza ha picchiato il martello domani, ... come dice Rossella Ohara: "Domani è un altro giorno".

Ricordo ancora la mitica sentenza: Non ci può essere stupro se la garazza porta i jeans, ... eh sì, ... pochi se la ricordano, ... ma è passato un anno perchè quella sentenza fosse cancellata.

In sostanza e nella forma: tutti hanno ragione, ... anche chi inventa qualcosa su questi temi, ...

PS: per questo credo più negli avvocati d'ufficio che quelli a pagamento, ... non cambia niente anche se hai il Principe del Foro che ti assiste, ... se il Giudice si è fatto una canna, ... sui telegiornali ci sarà una nuova ed esilarante sentenza che cancella tutte le altre sullo stesso caso 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: non parliamo delle norme sui Condimini, quella è ancora peggiore di qualsiasi altra cosa ... all'italiana


----------

